# Fenix TK15



## rookiedaddy (Oct 21, 2010)

found this from shoudian.com http://www.shoudian.com/thread-159288-1-1.html
(i think you need to register to view the image... )

did some digging and got this... different image from above link






anyone got any more information? 
that white(?)/silver(?) coloured button in the pic... looks like a mode switching thingy... 

gonna continue digging...

*EDIT*: ok... just got more information... will post up later... and... that side button is a mode switch button... :huh:


----------



## daf3m (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the news


----------



## jtblue (Oct 21, 2010)

woah dude that looks weird, don't know if i like the look or not but that orange ring on the lense looks wicked.

Because Fenix has started using ANSI spec. does that mean that thats a real 337 Out The Front lumens!!!!!!?????!!!???


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 21, 2010)

ok... here are a few more pics...















@jtblue, I dunno if it's really 337 lumens otf... guess we will have to wait for some real sphere testing from cpf. lovecpf

that side button do reminds me of iTP flashlights tho... 

more pics available here


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 21, 2010)

The new Fenix flashlights does really sound awesome! But i got a little bit disappointed by the LD25 and LD40, rattling, big donut hole etc. 
I really hope this will be perfect, if so; i have to buy one for my uncle.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 21, 2010)

From rookiedaddy's more pics 2*CR123A or 18650.

Fenix's better lights had measured above 80% (OTF) of their claims.
So MAX 337 lumens probably means 270 to 337 OTF lumens.


----------



## eprom (Oct 21, 2010)

Fenix making their measurments with real integrating sphere.

This shows the real numbers like surefire, (ANSI/FSC)





And you can see the sphere measurement process at the bottom of the page of linked site.

http://fonarik.com/?p=1511

.


----------



## tandem (Oct 21, 2010)

If the output on max is the typical flat regulated trace we see from Fenix lights, any output greater than the TK12 is likely going to make this the regulated output-runtime leader of its class. (The TK11/12 was already there I believe, at least at times > 30 minutes runtime)

But what I really like about this release over the TK11 or TK12 XP-G R5 lights is the availability of a > 100 lumen output level below max output. The older brothers in this line dropped to ~ 60 lumen output if I remember correctly.

~ 140 lumens for ~6 hours on "high" is a goodly amount of light for many purposes and the extended runtime off a single 18650 cell is very appealing to me.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 21, 2010)

A single lumen number is not very useful in how your light performs in real life. That is because fresh batteries can put out a lot more energy in the 1st minute than in the rest of its run.

-

I do not have numbers for a Fenix but Ti-force did a review on a Quark MiNi AA2.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/292571
4sevens claim 180 lumens.
Ti-force measured 187.9 lumens at 1 sec. Very good.
Then I looked at the runtime graph.
Between 1 minute and 220 minute the output is between 140 and 130 lumens.
This behavior is typical. Practically all runtime graphs I have seen show this behavior.
I will stick to my 270-337 OTF lumen estimate unless someone does a runtime graph that shows 337 lumens for the full 1st hour of the run.

-

The ANSI spec only require the lumen reading at 30 seconds after turn on. But for most regulated flashlights during normal running the lumen number can be at that level or drop to ~80% of that level. Still that is an actual measurement not a '900 lumen' claim from DX/eBay.

The ANSI distance spec is based on 0.25 lux, not the 1 lux commonly used within CPF. So I expect Selfbuilt's review to show a throw of 107.5M (11,556 lux at 1M). I got the 107.5M by dividing Fenix ANSI distance of 315M by 2.
For comparison from
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/274781
Eagletac T20C2II R5 SMO - 95M (9,000 lux at 1M).
Fenix TK12 R5 - 92M (8,550 lux at 1M).


----------



## tre (Oct 21, 2010)

LEDninja said:


> A single lumen number is not very useful in how your light performs in real life. That is because fresh batteries can put out a lot more energy in the 1st minute than in the rest of its run.


 
The rather large drop off most (if not all) lights have is due more to heat than battery. I wish manufacturers would start quoting OTF lumens at the 2 or 3 minute mark. Anybody can design a light to have a lot of lumens at turn on.

Anyway, looks like it could be a very nice light assumeing it does not have the famous donut hole beam or horrible tint that most Fenix lights have (hopefully this one is neutral like the new LD25 and LD40 or better yet the TK20).


----------



## eprom (Oct 21, 2010)

I can not understand how can we judge this light before we get it in hand. Selfbuild, flashlightreviews.com, light-reviews.com made lots of Fenix reviews and almost all of them have flat regulation. This time fenix pushing the LED harder so with 18650's can fenix make a well regulated light. we will see.


----------



## tandem (Oct 21, 2010)

Perhaps there will be minor drop off from the initial activation of the light, but that would still represent something > 300 lumen output based on the 335 claimed, possibly or probably following along a very typical regulated flat line for Fenix for ~ 2 hours. Based on the steady improvement we've seen elsewhere that doesn't seem so far fetched to me here in fall of 2010. Besides, the TK12 actually over-delivers in the runtime department, already, producing near max output for more than 2 hours when claimed is only 1.5. The TK11 runs near max output even longer.

Given Fenix's propensity to deliver flat regulated run times, I'm more inclined to believe that this release will represent another leapfrog in output and runtime, rather like the SC51 from Zebralight (when it ships) has leapfrogged over the LD10 R4 for the amount of output and runtime that can be achieved from less energy dense cells like NiMH and alkalines.

In the case of the SC51 on its "high 2" output level (not max) almost matches what the LD10 R4 puts out on its max (turbo) output level, but does so along a very flat output trace for significantly longer (40 minutes or 69% longer). That is pretty amazing, but surely isn't an achievement limited only to Zebralight. 

Based on those developments it seems to me that light designers have been increasingly successful as they tweak their designs for the XP-G emitter. 

Can we have a pool on what selfbuilt's output trace chart will reveal for the TK15? I'm betting a shiny nickel that this new light will represent the latest leapfrog and that it will exhibit a long flat output runtime trace, running materially higher than the current TK11 or TK12 for materially longer. I can't see them taking a step backwards from the TK11/TK12's output-runtime performance characteristics.

(edit: will be watching from the cheap seats for a while though, looking for some early reviews and feedback on the side mounted output switch)


----------



## chanjyj (Oct 21, 2010)

If only this looked a tad nicer 

The TK10/TK11/TK12 were the TK/TA series best looking lights. After that came the slow slide downhill with the TA30 (till this day, I don't understand why the need for 3 CR123s), TA21 and TA20.

TK40 and TK30 were ok in the looks department.

TK12 was a step down from the TK10/TK11s.
The new TK15 is another step down.

Golly, Fenix! I love your lights but they're getting awful looking!


----------



## bullterrier (Oct 21, 2010)

Mathiashogevold said:


> The new Fenix flashlights does really sound awesome! But i got a little bit disappointed by the LD25 and LD40, rattling, big donut hole etc.
> I really hope this will be perfect, if so; i have to buy one for my uncle.



got no donut holes in my LD25. 
But i don't do white wall hunting. 
I use it every day when i walk my dog in the woods. 
But the low on camping mode is acting up some times when i use AA 1.7v Lithiums. But whit my Sanyo HR-3U 2700mAh there no problems. 

when i use it in A mode 3 lumen mode and when i shuts it off. 
And next time i uses the flashlight it is in A mode but 30-50 lumen and the i must go through Rescue signal mode - Outdoor mode to Camping mode then low 3 lumen mode works again.


----------



## veleno (Oct 21, 2010)

Another SMO reflector?! I hate the donut hole!


----------



## Matt7337 (Oct 21, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> If only this looked a tad nicer
> 
> The TK10/TK11/TK12 were the TK/TA series best looking lights. After that came the slow slide downhill with the TA30 (till this day, I don't understand why the need for 3 CR123s), TA21 and TA20.
> 
> ...



It's not that bad looking... it may not be the nicest looking light in their line, but it's not a far cry from being a TK11 clone on the outside. Same Cigar ring, same tail shape, same general head shape... the only thing that looks really different here from my observations is the body.

I'm quite interested in this one. Someone started a thread a few days ago questioning whether or not infinitely variable lights would be the norm in 2011 - it's looking like Fenix is maybe picking up on this from Nitecore, although this is only one light in their whole line up so far.

My TK11 has served me well through 2 years of heavy use, even though it has the big donut beam that is so common with Fenix lights. I hope they've paid *much* more attention to beam pattern and LED placement on this new model. For those of you who don't care about beam smoothness (or don't go "white wall hunting") please also consider that a poorly machined or finished reflector affects more than just the shape and smoothness of the beam, it affects throw and spill as well, which most people consider to be important.

[edit]

And judging from the other comments here, I can safely assume people would like to see Fenix try their hand at a light OP reflector rather than a totally SMO one


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 21, 2010)

bullterrier said:


> got no donut holes in my LD25.
> But i don't do white wall hunting.
> I use it every day when i walk my dog in the woods.
> But the low on camping mode is acting up some times when i use AA 1.7v Lithiums. But whit my Sanyo HR-3U 2700mAh there no problems.
> ...


 
I do not practiate white wall hunting either, but a donut hole may hurt the throw. My 47 Turbo has a great donut hole which really hurt the throw, and it is supposed to be a thrower. 
I saw a review of the LD40 and the guy who wrote the review said that his battery carrier had a bit rattling.. I don't like rattling!  Smooth reflector+XP-G R5= Donuts. 
Easy peasy cooking formula


----------



## chanjyj (Oct 21, 2010)

Matt7337 said:


> It's not that bad looking... it may not be the nicest looking light in their line, but it's not a far cry from being a TK11 clone on the outside. Same Cigar ring, same tail shape, same general head shape... the only thing that looks really different here from my observations is the body.
> 
> I'm quite interested in this one. Someone started a thread a few days ago questioning whether or not infinitely variable lights would be the norm in 2011 - it's looking like Fenix is maybe picking up on this from Nitecore, although this is only one light in their whole line up so far.
> 
> ...



The head looks thinner here. Hmm.. heritage going away.. mixed blood


----------



## Matt7337 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ahh, you're right - the head does look a little thinner. And how about thae head on that TK11?! That thing can really take a beating! I should know, I've done it 

Hopefully they haven't sacrificed too much thickness on the head material. It's more than likely they have just done that to save some weight. The head of the TK11 is almost the same weight as the rest of the body and tail without a cell


----------



## bullterrier (Oct 21, 2010)

i don't think that the dounut hole is so bad on my LD25. 
I know it's not the best photo


----------



## chanjyj (Oct 21, 2010)

Matt7337 said:


> Ahh, you're right - the head does look a little thinner. And how about thae head on that TK11?! That thing can really take a beating! I should know, I've done it
> 
> Hopefully they haven't sacrificed too much thickness on the head material. It's more than likely they have just done that to save some weight. The head of the TK11 is almost the same weight as the rest of the body and tail without a cell



If Fenix EVER compromises the bombproofness of their TK series lights they are going to lose one very loyal customer.

One customer who has stood by them all the time, even going to the extent of testing a TA21 for them (hmm.. maybe that's a benefit actually )

Seriously, the TK line is THE model line that defines Fenix. Just like Surefire and 6P. Once they throw away the brand name, that's it.

I'm may get one of these if it comes out and do a comparison with my highly abused TK10.


----------



## Matt7337 (Oct 21, 2010)

And I may do just the same to compare it with my highly used and abused TK11


----------



## CarpentryHero (Oct 21, 2010)

wow tk15 looks sharp


----------



## sol-leks (Oct 22, 2010)

all I can say is that is a very attractive looking light.


----------



## daf3m (Oct 22, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> If only this looked a tad nicer
> 
> The TK10/TK11/TK12 were the TK/TA series best looking lights. After that came the slow slide downhill with the TA30 (till this day, I don't understand why the need for 3 CR123s), TA21 and TA20.
> 
> ...



Ι couldn't agree more..!!!I also dislike the nickel clip & switch.Prefer the tactical military colours.
On the other hand the 5 lumens mode is a plus.


----------



## chanjyj (Oct 22, 2010)

daf3m said:


> Ι couldn't agree more..!!!I also dislike the nickel clip & switch.Prefer the tactical military colours.
> On the other hand the 5 lumens mode is a plus.



IIRC it's a Ti coated SS clip, same as TA21. How they coat it is a mystery.


----------



## daf3m (Oct 22, 2010)

Who cares..Either way it is shiny and imho is a minus..


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 24, 2010)

tandem said:


> Besides, the TK12 actually over-delivers in the runtime department, already, producing near max output for more than 2 hours when claimed is only 1.5. The TK11 runs near max output even longer.


Those are runtimes using a 18650, afaik the runtimes stated by Fenix are with CR123s.

Another thing: ANSI cuts off at 10% output, not at the 50% most reviewers use. Without protection to end the suffering you'll get runtime figures that are out of proportion.


----------



## FenixIlluminated (Oct 25, 2010)

I just noticed this new Fenix light myself.

I don't know much about lights, but I noticed that this light has an R5, as opposed to the R4 lights that Fenix usually has with their lights. I'm sure this is one noticeable step ahead, this light has a further throw then the TK45!

As another user mentioned, I like the orange ring on the head of the light.
Personally however, I think the side dimmer button is ugly as could be.
If the clip had been a powder coated stealth jet black color it could have looked a lot better as well. Amazing light, but it does not appeal to me.


----------



## daf3m (Oct 25, 2010)

R5 are used on TK11 & TK12 many months now.This isn't something new!


----------



## chanjyj (Oct 25, 2010)

FenixIlluminated said:


> I just noticed this new Fenix light myself.
> 
> I don't know much about lights, but I noticed that this light has an R5, as opposed to the R4 lights that Fenix usually has with their lights. I'm sure this is one noticeable step ahead, this light has a further throw then the TK45!
> 
> ...



Personally I'm into 'tactical' lights. Everything black, or as black as possible.
An alternative is probably 'rescue' lights where everything is as visible as possible (i.e. orange cerakoted lights, Surefire G2L Firefighter's version).

I suppose this is due to my military background, and also from volunteering as a first responder.

This kind of half-baked job turns me off. And I liked the old TK11/TK10/TK12 styling. The full knurling on the TK15 is plain awful. I can tolerate the clip, because it looks removable. Side button? Yucks!

Oh, did I mention the bezel looks very thin? And it seems to be less recessed than its predecessors.


----------



## BBL (Oct 25, 2010)

I too cant stand those silver-chrome-shiny parts on wannabe-tactical flashlights. Same goes for teeth, spikes,etc. 
I hope fenix finally starts looking critical at their designs and asks themselves what they want - tactical lights or shiny toys.


----------



## tandem (Oct 25, 2010)

Lawliet said:


> Those are runtimes using a 18650, afaik the runtimes stated by Fenix are with CR123s.



I think you are probably right about the TK12 R5 claimed runtimes in particular. I'd made an assumption which looking back now I am sure is incorrect. 

Looking at the product page I noted the TK11 R5 output-runtime chart specifies a 2200 mAh cell was used to generate the chart and the text further spelling out runtimes does specify the 18650 cell again. The TK12 product page is less forthcoming (in text format; the useless chart does specify CR123's were used but I didn't note that at the time) and I made a bad assumption even though I couldn't account for the gap.

Certainly one thing that seems sadly prevalent in the industry is a general lack of reliable, complete, information about products. You'd think makers were more interested in getting accurate specs and feature lists out than they seem to be!



> Another thing: ANSI cuts off at 10% output, not at the 50% most reviewers use. Without protection to end the suffering you'll get runtime figures that are out of proportion.



Agreed. 

I would much prefer to see a runtime-output trace published by all makers, based on commonly available cells or at least specifying the type and capacity of cell used, but not all are so kind. Sadly the long runtime on low distorts the TK12 R5's chart so badly you can't really see the "curve" of the TK12 R5 on max. The TK11 R5 runtime-output trace is much better in that regard. 

Unfortunately, so far, the TK15 product page shows no output-runtime chart at all. Hopefully Fenix will fix that soon.


----------



## bullterrier (Oct 25, 2010)

is there any relies date on the TK15?. 
It sounds like my next flashlight


----------



## Henk_Lu (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a TK10 and a TK11-R2. I liked the TK10, that's why I bought it, the TK11 is a bit ugly in my eyes, but rugged as hell and a tank of light! :thumbsup:

I never bought a TK12 as it seemed like a mix of the two lights to me, nothing really new and I didn't really notice when the R5 version came out... The TA series are really not my cup of tea, I never even considered buying one.

Well, the first glance is often the most important one and I like the TK15! To me it looks like a modern version of the TK12, the side switch in Olight style is probably a good idea and I even like the look of that polished clip. The orange o-ring gives a special touch to the light, I just hope that first they add an orange rubber boot to the package (no problem if it is the same as the old models though) and second they don't glue the retaining ring (I never was able to open the one of my LD20 first generation).

When will this light be available?


----------



## BaileyMoto (Oct 25, 2010)

Any idea when these are supposed to hit the retailers?


----------



## BBL (Oct 25, 2010)

BaileyMoto said:


> Any idea when these are supposed to hit the retailers?



This site
http://www.flashlightshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=8162
says


> availability estimated as of: Monday, 08. November 2010


which is sooner than i expected.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> If only this looked a tad nicer
> 
> The TK10/TK11/TK12 were the TK/TA series best looking lights. After that came the slow slide downhill with the TA30 (till this day, I don't understand why the need for 3 CR123s), TA21 and TA20.
> 
> ...



You don't like the Jack-O-Lantern buck-toothed bezel and the shiny little clip? No accounting for taste! 

On the other hand - I've never had a Fenix fail or flicker. Only problem I've ever had is the head falling off my AAA twisty. God I hate twisties of all kinds for any reason.


----------



## AusKipper (Oct 26, 2010)

I actually think i really like the look of it if i imagine it without the tail clip. An optional black side switch would be a bonus, but i really dont mind the silver. If you have your light on, your not trying to be stealthy. If its off its probably in your pocket/holster.

I do think the glass should be recessed a little farther for a TK series light.

I also think the UI should look something like this:

-Tailswitch:
Off/On, cycle through modes

-Side Switch
Instant Turbo on push, instant strobe on double tap, instant moonlight on press and hold for 2 secs.

I dont think the UI does look like that from what I can tell by the Fenix website though.


----------



## chanjyj (Oct 26, 2010)

AusKipper said:


> If you have your light on, your not trying to be stealthy. If its off its probably in your pocket/holster.



Not true. You could be holding it?


----------



## AusKipper (Oct 26, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> No true. You could be holding it?



It has a great big shiny reflector in the front if it too. 

If your holding it, you could put your thumb over the switch if your that worried about it.

If your super worried about it you could tape over the switch with some duct tape, or spray paint it with duracoat or something.

I'm sorry but i just dont see the silver switch as destroying the "Tacticalness" of it.


----------



## shane45_1911 (Oct 26, 2010)

AusKipper said:


> I'm sorry but i just dont see the silver switch as destroying the "Tacticalness" of it.


 
Agreed - I don't post much here, but rest assured, I read EVERYTHING.

There are as many comments about the silver switch and shiny clip, as anything else and it really makes me LOL.

What is "tactical" anyway? How many of your uber-classified, black-ops dog-walking night missions are going to be compromised because the glint of your switch or clip gave you away??? (Here's a hint from someone who may actually know a thing or two about "tactical" - the glint from your own eyes, the buttons on your shirt, your belt buckle, your zipper pull on your jacket, the rivets on your Levis, the rings on your fingers, even your fingernails - is more likely to give you away than any silver switch, if you are really trying to be a mall-ninja in the night...) 

C'mon - this is a flashlight. It may not be my cup of tea either, but certainly not for the reasons some of you are trying to dismiss it for...

PS: "Tactical" was soooooo '90s.


----------



## chanjyj (Oct 26, 2010)

shane45_1911 said:


> Agreed - I don't post much here, but rest assured, I read EVERYTHING.
> 
> There are as many comments about the silver switch and shiny clip, as anything else and it really makes me LOL.
> 
> ...



shane45_1911, you're assuming that the light is not going to be modified.
Heck, if we modify every light and camo it grey/black there will never be a problem with any light.

The issue is I like my lights both for military usage and civvies. To tape over a TK15 and use it solely for military purposes seem such a shame to me.

For other lights I could just use them in their stock form.

Granted, we usually use NVGs now. But indoors, I detest them. They distort spaces. Yes, perhaps it's me, and my own problem. Nonetheless, I can still prefer the all-black lights of last time no?


----------



## shane45_1911 (Oct 26, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> I can still prefer the all-black lights of last time no?


 
Yes.  
(And I share your NVG comments - they make me very dis-oriented almost to the point of nausea as my depth-of-field perception is reduced.)

Just sayin' that perhaps SOME people are making this out to be a problem, when the reality is that it doesn't really affect MOST people's "tacticoolness". Just sayin'...


----------



## AusKipper (Oct 26, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> Nonetheless, I can still prefer the all-black lights of last time no?



Of course you can prefer whatever you want lol.

My point was just that I dont see a silver switch suddenly making the light unsuitable as a duty light for a police officer or security guard.

Provided it is kept in a pouch of a correct color (camo/green/tan whatever) I also dont see it as unsuitable for miltiary users.

Of ALL the 2x123 Fenix TK lights, I still prefer the look of the TK10 the most, and that is jet black, 100% 

*edit*

Correction, my TK10 is probably jet black, 95%, due to both the writing on it, and all the chips in the finish from where I have dropped it


----------



## alanjeep (Oct 26, 2010)

BBL said:


> This site
> http://www.flashlightshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=8162
> says
> 
> which is sooner than i expected.


 

It is also on the 4sevens site with a few more pictures
http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=2538


----------



## chanjyj (Oct 27, 2010)

AusKipper said:


> Of course you can prefer whatever you want lol.
> 
> My point was just that I dont see a silver switch suddenly making the light unsuitable as a duty light for a police officer or security guard.
> 
> ...



One of these days I'm going to camouflage a torch with paint and see how it turns out.
'Rea' camouflage, aka using vegetation to acquire the pattern, not just some generic splatches of colour look. Hmm..


----------



## jax (Oct 27, 2010)

*FENIX TK 15!!! PRETTY SWEET*

went to fenix's website tonight and saw for the first time the TK15,R5
this thing looks pretty awesome,and its stats are impressive
337 lumens! made for hunter's/caving/tac,search/rescue..
did you guys know that this was in the works? i never heard a peep about this ..
wonder if it comes in a neutral tint?
does anyone out there own this light yet? if so could you do a review,even if very basic...i have to buy a light if i want to try it,no demos around here
sound out fenix fans,whata you think of this thing?


----------



## Matt7337 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: FENIX TK 15!!! PRETTY SWEET*

:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead

Guys, I say this in the friendliest and least offensive way possible - can you _please_ use the search for 30 seconds before posting a thread about a new flashlight... This is the THIRD thread to be started regarding the TK15 within 7-10 days. It's even at the top of the LED Flashlights section at the moment


----------



## jax (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: FENIX TK 15!!! PRETTY SWEET*

uh....sorry,thanks for putting it easy.i kinda got excited.plus i didnt see anything about it when i checked the new posts for the day,and i wouldnt know to search for a thing that i didnt know existed yet,but i see your point..
moderators you may kill this one if you like....slowly learning the ropes round here


----------



## daf3m (Oct 27, 2010)

alanjeep said:


> It is also on the 4sevens site with a few more pictures
> http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=2538



& all the pictures available at the official Fenix website 

www.fenixlight.com
_at this moment somehow it is unavailable.._


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: FENIX TK 15!!! PRETTY SWEET*

With respect to the light itself, keep in mind that Fenix advertises emitter lumens and not out-the-front or OTF lumens on all their lights. So that 335 as advertised will work out to about 265 OTF. Still darn bright, but not a 'true' 335.


----------



## tandem (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: FENIX TK 15!!! PRETTY SWEET*

I thought I'd read that Fenix was now using OTF measurements on newer lights. They appear to be using the FL1 standard. My recollection here may be flawed, as output numbers only mean something to me in broad strokes.

PS: Fenix website is currently down.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 27, 2010)

I find TK15 the most interesting light from Fenix since long time! Very well chosed brightness modes and with a nice design in my opinion. Like TK10 but more advanced and brighter. 
Just waiting for a review of it!


----------



## BBL (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: FENIX TK 15!!! PRETTY SWEET*



B0wz3r said:


> With respect to the light itself, keep in mind that Fenix advertises emitter lumens and not out-the-front or OTF lumens on all their lights.


Is this based on measurements?

The TK11 is advertised as 225lm, measured between 220 and 225 over several measurements.


----------



## tandem (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: FENIX TK 15!!! PRETTY SWEET*



BBL said:


> The TK11 is advertised as 225lm, measured between 220 and 225 over several measurements.



Is that the prior version? I suspect so for both the claimed and "sphere of truth" measurements.

The TK11 and TK12 have both been updated to XP-G R5 emitters, published max output is now 285 and 280 respectively.

Other makers known to be conservative with numbers are putting out XP-G R5 products running on li-ion rechargeable or lithium primaries that get roughly the same output and similar runtime that Fenix is claiming for both these, so the numbers for those two models do not seem that inflated if at all. Fenix does seem to be the flat regulated output leader in this light class though.

selfbuilt's review of the TK12 XP-G R5 earlier this year had this to say regarding manufacturer claimed output:


> The R5 output bin insures a good amount light on the Max setting, and the TK12 seems to be driven as hard as competing lights in this class (e.g. EagleTac). Although I cannot verify exact lumen counts with my setup, I can tell that the relative output levels are consistent with Fenix’s specs (i.e. proportional with 280/120/65/11 lumens). In fact, I suspect Fenix’s specs are fairly accurate as OTF (out-the-front) lumens.



So it would seem that the claimed numbers for the TK11 and TK12 are likely fairly close to out the front reality; is the TK15? Who knows! Bring on the sphere of truth...


----------



## HKJ (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: FENIX TK 15!!! PRETTY SWEET*



tandem said:


> So it would seem that the claimed numbers for the TK11 and TK12 are likely fairly close to out the front reality; is the TK15? Who knows! Bring on the sphere of truth...



I will definitely assume TK15's specification are very close to the truth, Fenix is using the FL1 standard now!


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: FENIX TK 15!!! PRETTY SWEET*



B0wz3r said:


> With respect to the light itself, keep in mind that Fenix advertises emitter lumens and not out-the-front or OTF lumens on all their lights. So that 335 as advertised will work out to about 265 OTF. Still darn bright, but not a 'true' 335.



Keep in mind that Fenix advertises OTF lumens on all of their new lights (all with ANSI rating). It is true 335 lumens light.


----------



## tandem (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: FENIX TK 15!!! PRETTY SWEET*

Indeed the output I'm not questioning on any of their newer models or recent releases of older models. It will be interesting to see a output over time plot of the TK15. What I'd like to know is if they are abandoning their usual approach - run pretty flat regulation from the start - in favour of goosing output for a few minutes. Hopefully not, it does seem possible that they could be leapfrogging prior state of the art here. Hopefully an output over time chart will be put up on their website soon.

PS: Their website remains inoperable. Anyone from Fenix listening?


----------



## tengc82 (Jul 13, 2011)

I am really thinking about getting the TK15 but am hesitant due to the batteries it uses. I love the way it looks and find that its tactical bezel has a very useful purpose. I am considering getting either this or the LD20 because AAs are more readily available.


----------



## SpacyInvader (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello there flashaholics,
I'm new to CPF :wave: and just received my new Fenix TK15. I bought it although I did not like that bright silver pocket clip. But when I unboxed it today I was surprised, because that pocket clip was in a dark anthracite color. I thaught I would have to take off that shiny glimmering clip, but in the way it is now I love it. So if somebody could not yet decide to buy or not to buy the TK15, because of that clip, this is now the answer. Maybe Fenix changed the clip now.

This is my first post on CPF and I am not yet a flashaholic. I only own some old Maglites and no-name LEDs and now this new Fenix. Maybe you guys can tell me some lights to begin with (maybe a headlamp for the nutnfancy-recommended Fenix-headband).


----------



## Richub (Jul 27, 2011)

Just to name a few Fenix lights I use a lot:

E05 as a keychain/pocketlight.
TK35 as a pocketable sun. 
LD40 as a nicely neutral tinted general light with nice long runtimes.

Take your time to read the reviews here, you'll find a LOAD of nice lights that way.

:welcome:


----------



## g.p. (Jul 27, 2011)

SpacyInvader said:


> pocket clip was in a dark anthracite color.


I took a look on Google images and found a few pictures showing what you talking about. That does look hot! I wish that Fenix would give the TK21 the same treatment as the TK15. I'm absolutely loving my TK15 still, but I would like to get a TK21 for the extra lumens and the easier to find switch flat spot area. I haven't pulled the trigger yet because I don't care for the flat bezel or lack of a pocket clip on the TK21. If they update it like the TK15 I won't be able to resist!

I do like the orange switch and lense oring on my first gen TK15...


----------



## SpacyInvader (Jul 27, 2011)

g.p. said:


> the easier to find switch flat spot area.


 
Yeah, I'm also having trouble finding this thing. If they would increase it just a little bit it would be a big impovement.



g.p. said:


> I do like the orange switch and lense oring on my first gen TK15...



There is still a orange switch in the box, but the lense o-ring is no more. I found it really cool looking too, but it is not a big thing for me.

Also: thanks for the warm welcome! I decided to stick a Quark 123 in the Fenix headband (like nutn recommended)


----------



## Alfred143 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone elses TK15 have a satin-like button and a black-anthracite colored pocket clip?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

...oh, spacyinvader does  I thought maybe I got a "fake" TK15 on Ebay.


----------



## gopajti (Aug 22, 2012)

*Fenix TK15 S2*

*R5:* *5lm* (142h), *47lm* (23h), *143lm* (6h25m), *337lm* (1h50m), *11592cd* (max. 215m) 
*S2: 6lm* (171h), *55lm* (21h), *165lm* (6h), *400lm* (2h), *15900cd* (max. 252m)







http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=120


----------



## RustyNutts (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone know when this new TK15 will be available?


----------



## wjv (Jan 28, 2013)

Just picked up a TK15 (R) version from REI, on clearance for $59.95.
I've had bad luck with S2 tints anyway. 

I wanted something with a more focused throw than my PD32UE. Even though it's half the lumens, the hot spot is at least 1/4 ste size so it puts a lot of light onto a small surface area.

Really like it, and couldn't pass one up at that price!


----------



## blackie59 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Fenix TK15 arrived yesterday.*

Did a lot of research on this site and others to get a moderately priced tactical flashlight. Received a Fenix TK15 yesterday and batteries for it today. So far so good. Like the variable power levels on it. Just posting to get started since I'm new to this forum.


----------

